# New Trainer Motivation:



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So, i got started with weights because i was tiny. Everyone said i would always be tiny (10 stone) and there is no point trying because i will never put on muscle. I just don't have the genes for it, blah blah blah.

I ignored them and worked hard with my diet and training (gear in the final year, but had already got to 14 stone without this).

Still not where i want to be, but taking the first step to get there now.

Just putting this up to say don't let anybody tell you you can't do something. People can't do something themselves, they want to tell you you can't do it.You want something......GO GET IT!

(will smith in The pursuite Of Happyness quote above)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

This is exactly what I need mate!!! Cheers!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> This is exactly what I need mate!!! Cheers!


Don't mention it!

Now go train like your life depended on it (with plenty of rest bettween workouts :lol: ).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh power my herooooo, your soooooooooooo inspirational!!! lol.

Good work.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Threads like these are important to show anyone who wants to get in shape that it's possible regardless of how skinny or fat you start off at.

I'd rep you mate but I'm all out of reps

Biz aka former 10 stone warrior


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh power my herooooo, your soooooooooooo inspirational!!! lol.
> 
> Good work.


And you my friend have just been removed from my xmas card list. Hang your head in shame!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Motivational mate - got me thinking and gonna get back on track within the next few weeks! An inspiration - definitely, big differences which can visibly be seen! Thanks power........... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And you my friend have just been removed from my xmas card list. Hang your head in shame!!!


I was being serious! lol.

And tough anyway, your getting one from me with a naked pic on the front!

Im also a previous 9 stone warrior, now 13.4 and looking alot better for it 2 years down the line. Link your experiment thread power so people can see what can be achieved in such a short space of time.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Nice thread

It comes down to commitment at the end of the day, I've got a load of friends who have started going to the gym with me at points, but they just can't keep at it. If you want it enough and you're committed, you'll get what you want. I hate people who say "I've tried and it isn't working." Need to be positive!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Crazy how cutting makes you look that much bigger. Reps for your hardwork.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Power very motivational will rep you as soon as it lets me :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DevilsAdvocate said:


> Very inspirational. Thank you.
> 
> Just out of interest what is your next goal ?


90kg at the same bodyfat mate. Currently 85kg (5kg lean mass is a lot).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> Nice thread
> 
> It comes down to commitment at the end of the day, I've got a load of friends who have started going to the gym with me at points, but they just can't keep at it. If you want it enough and you're committed, you'll get what you want. I hate people who say "I've tried and it isn't working." Need to be positive!


Mate, ditch the training partneres. Unless they are into it as much as you, they are only going to hold you back. If you need a spot, then get a gym assistant over.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Here's a picture of me when I started, I know there are clothes on, but you can still see how hanging I was lol










Must have been about 11 1/2 - 12 stone there at 6'3 ish

I still havn't got any photos of me with my clothes off lol, since I've gone down the powerlifting route, but now I'm sitting in at 16 and a half stone. Here's a quick one of when I deadlifted 220 for the first time










Quite a difference, I always get comments from people who were at school with me (in the picture) about how much I've changed


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, ditch the training partneres. Unless they are into it as much as you, they are only going to hold you back. If you need a spot, then get a gym assistant over.


I think we misunderstood - I don't mean training partners I mean just friends who wanted to 'get bigger' who decided to come with me. I'm more than willing to help people out if they are prepared to stick with it. I've training my brother into a little beast lol.

I don't have a training partner at the moment, I used to train with Saunders (he has a log on here) for a while, whilst we were in uni. Miss those times  lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> I think we misunderstood - I don't mean training partners I mean just friends who wanted to 'get bigger' who decided to come with me. I'm more than willing to help people out if they are prepared to stick with it. I've training my brother into a little beast lol.
> 
> I don't have a training partner at the moment, I used to train with Saunders (he has a log on here) for a while, whilst we were in uni. Miss those times  lol


i've had loads of people who i train with and they quit after less than a month when they realise it is going to take time.

Then they come back to me a couple of months later and want to try again.

This has happened quite a few times and stopped it a few months ago. To me its my passion, not just a passing fab. Told them a straight no and explained and they understood, i just put it in their terms: to my mate "you wouldnt want me coming on your set and playing on your decks through a track would you"?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i've had loads of people who i train with and they quit after less than a month when they realise it is going to take time.
> 
> Then they come back to me a couple of months later and want to try again.
> 
> This has happened quite a few times and stopped it a few months ago. To me its my passion, not just a passing fab. Told them a straight no and explained and they understood, i just put it in their terms: to my mate "you wouldnt want me coming on your set and playing on your decks through a track would you"?


If they get in the way that's the best thing to do


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done matey, very good progress!

Welcome to the forum aswell!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hard Trainer said:


> Well done matey, very good progress!
> 
> Welcome to the forum aswell!!


Lol, i've been here for months lol. Look at dem Reps!!!


----------



## mozza_84 (Feb 15, 2010)

repped you mate as this inspires just a shame i started as a 16 stone fatty fair pllay it will certainly take me longer to achieve what you have


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Which pic is the last natty one, second or third?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Which pic is the last natty one, second or third?


Third was just before a test 500mg/week cycle.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, i've been here for months lol. Look at dem Reps!!!


ive been here longer and lack reps

epic fail


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> ive been here longer and lack reps
> 
> epic fail


you got a life, i dont!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh power my herooooo, your soooooooooooo inspirational!!! lol.
> 
> Good work.


hes my hero, a he hasnt hit 8% hes letting me and you show his missus how real men ride.

now thats a hero IMO


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd rep you again but need to spread the love damnit.

Amazing progress mate - where you going from here then (well, sunday anway)?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> hes my hero, a he hasnt hit 8% hes letting me and you show his missus how real men ride.
> 
> now thats a hero IMO


i still got two days left mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I'd rep you again but need to spread the love damnit.
> 
> Amazing progress mate - where you going from here then (well, sunday anway)?


Gaining a much lean mass as i can until my comp diet starts in Feb. 

Going to try and stay around this bodyfat.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hey pal, you've worked hard and done well,

im 27 years into where i want to be and everytime i get to where i want some fecker has moved ma goalposts and i need to go further! hehe


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

spiderpants said:


> hey pal, you've worked hard and done well,
> 
> im 27 years into where i want to be and everytime i get to where i want some fecker has moved ma goalposts and i need to go further! hehe


Im fine with that lol. If your happy then you will get lazy.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice thread PHMG

It was very decent of you to encourage others and you've done something to be proud of.

Rep'd - Well when I can, seems I've rep'd you too many times lately.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Also need grams of gear too, dont forget. :lol:


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Great forum. Really inspirational. And the sort of physique I am after long term.

Well done


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome and good progress,nice work


----------

